# Todays Muzzleloader group!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

well I made some small adjustments to my muzzy since the last time I shot.
I took a buddy out with me and we were able to put some rounds down range

Here are some of my results. From what I gather i'm 2 and 2.5 inches high at 100 then I'm dead on at 150. I didn't shoot farther then that


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice shooting. It validates the numbers I got from a post on monster muleys and vortex's ballistic tool on that exact same load.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

kdinkel said:


> Nice shooting. It validates the numbers I got from a post on monster muleys and vortex's ballistic tool on that exact same load.


would you care to expound on that a little more??
I'm still learning this load so you may have some useful information I could use.

please..........


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Shooting that same load 290 tez over 110 Bh 209 my omega shoots 3" high at 100yds and 5" low at 200 yds.

Spry


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah, I need to shoot 200 yards more, but the little I did, I seem to be roughly 2.75 high at 100 and somewhere around 8" low at 200.

Now that I have it sighted in, I need to shoot 100, 150 and 200 yards and learn those shots well, everything in between should fallow


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Good shooting. I need to hit the range soon. I really wish we had a range in our corner of the valley.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> I really wish we had a range in our corner of the valley.


I agree. It's hard to find a convenient place to shoot in the south west corner of the valley. I'll usually try to hit Lee Kay, but the hours are terrible, and is a bit of a drive.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is my target, Top two are 100 yds. Bottom two are 200 yds. The one in the middle is after a windage adjustment and a poor attempt of a 5 inch hold over at 200 yds.

Spry


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great shooting! Are you using a scope?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

silentstalker said:


> Great shooting! Are you using a scope?


I am using a scope. vortex crossfireII. I'm sure yellowdog is too..


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Right on. Looks to be a very accurate combo.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm using a Aimpoint 2moa red dot optic.

Spry


----------

